# Police Shoot, Kill Knife-Wielding Man During Fingerprinting



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

POSTED: 8:41 am EST November 12, 2005
UPDATED: 8:56 am EST November 12, 2005

*BARRE, Vt. -- *Authorities said a man inside a police station in Barre, Vt., was shot to death after he pulled a knife on an officer who was photographing and fingerprinting him.

State police said the officer shot and killed the man in a small room where the man had gone for processing after appearing in court for allegedly violating a restraining order. They said he had not been searched because he wasn't actually in police custody at the time.

The officer suffered a slight injury when he was bitten by a police dog trained to attack people who fire a gun.

The town's police chief says the shooting appears to be justified but state officials are investigating. _Copyright 2005 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I was under the impression that when you are fingerprinting someone, that you should not have your weapon on you...?


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ok, even if the subject is not in custody, I believe that serching the subject for weapons is fine and falls under Terry Vs. Ohio.
> 
> and the Dog that was trained to bite someone who fires a gun, WTF?????? 8O something isn't kosher there......


First off, there is only one thing that I can say: It's Vermont. We are a lot more liberal as a state. Some technical errors yes, but thank god he did have his service weapon. Enough said.


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

But you carry guns,,,,why is that K9 trained to attack someone who fires a weapon???? We do not dis arm to book either.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

A dog that does not run from gun fire {As most would} can come in handy. The question is why was the dog loose in the station?

Carrying your weapon while booking prisoners or checking the cell block is crazy. It's easy to be over powered by a bigger/stronger prisoner. Now you, and everyone else in the station have a serious problem.

My dept. as all should, strictly prohibits this. It's better/safer to do a good search of your prisoner.

http://www.mlemf.org/bio.asp?id=205


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

A lot of mistakes here. Firearm on while fingerprining, Not searching the subject, and a loose dog in a police station. A dog that bites when a gun fires and will even bite an officer at that. 

In the words of Stewie Griffin "What the Duce?"


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

A lot of mistakes, I wouldn't go that far. Having the K9 loose, that was stupid. This guy was not in custody, and was free to go when ever. This is common practice, not everyone that gets a citation gets fingerprinted right then and there. If you physically arrest them, they should, but sometimes not given that most of us work by ourselves with the nearest back up 20 minutes plus away. Further, just fingerprinting someone or taking their mug shot does not warrant patting down. The only big mistake was this guy should have been finger printed & photographed when he was taken into custody earlier in the day.

Oh, cell block! Whats that??? most PD's only have one holding cell or less.



npd_323 said:


> A lot of mistakes here. Firearm on while fingerprining, Not searching the subject, and a loose dog in a police station. A dog that bites when a gun fires and will even bite an officer at that.
> 
> In the words of Stewie Griffin "What the Duce?"


----------

